# Help!! My ipod is not restoring



## femchaps (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

i tried restoring my ipod after i finished dowloading the restore software through itunes but whenever it extracts the software and start the restoration process, i notice that it shows the sync icon on my ipod but before it gets to half, the sync icon dissapears and itunes gives this error "the ipod could not be restored. An unknown error occured (1439)". When this happens, the ipod icon also disappears from itunes.

please i need help ASAP


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you tell us what generation ipod this is? Most of the newer ipods have the restore software preinstalled on there systems. Have you looked to see if it is there and have you tried that one yet?

Cheers!


----------



## femchaps (Apr 1, 2010)

My iPOD is sixth generation (80g Classic).... Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

See if there is the restore software on the ipod. If not we will find something for you.

Cheers!


----------



## femchaps (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you very much for ur prompt replies. I just checked the ipod now but i couldnt find any restore software.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Okay, let me do a little digging and see if i can find some restore software for you that works.

Cheers!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have found some directions I would like you to look at, see here. This should help you get on your way to restoring your ipod.

Cheers!


----------

